
How to successfully set up remote work [guide] - Nikolas000
https://geekbot.com/blog/transition-to-remote-working-during-coronavirus-outbreak/
======
PanosJee
Geekbot is a cornerstone in our transition to remote. Remote is all about good
asynchronous communication

------
gkove8
Thanks, Nikolas000 for sharing!

~~~
konsalexee
Thanks is highly appreciated in our community

